# Trying to decide on a firearm for bear



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

hey all I'm looking to maybe do some bear hunting this year. I was wondering what loads either, rifle, shotgun, muzzleloader do people use and what caliber/gauge people use that seem to be effective for 200lb plus bear. I want something that puts them down quickly!!! thanks for the input


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

I used my 35 Whelen with a 250 gr Hornady Interlock loaded fairly hot.


----------



## northernhunt (Jan 29, 2009)

Some of the guy's used 150 grain muzzle loader, it made a big hole.

Most of the people who hunted bear with us used 60 / 70lb bow.
with 100 grain broad head.


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

You can kill a bear with any gun you deer hunt with. In Michigan or similar shots will be close most bear are smaller than deer.


----------



## badger (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## perch321 (Sep 8, 2005)

Hmmm,maybe move to Wisconsin??


----------



## Windnots (Apr 16, 2005)

Shot one in Main with my 12 gauge.


----------



## Andy Drumm (Dec 23, 2008)

Most of the time , here in michigan , you are not at any kind of a long range .. I have seen bear taken with a 30-30,.35,30-06 .. But a 12 gauge slug seems to really put the stop on them ..


----------



## Bearclaw1967 (Nov 29, 2008)

Black bears are'nt thick skinned, as stated before whatever you deer hunt with will get the job done.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Bearclaw1967 said:


> Black bears are'nt thick skinned, as stated before whatever you deer hunt with will get the job done.


 
You are no help at all!!!! Can't you see a bear hunt is a great reason to get a "new" gun lol

Ganzer


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

MERGANZER said:


> You are no help at all!!!! Can't you see a bear hunt is a great reason to get a "new" gun lol
> 
> Ganzer


 Perfect excuse to put a 45-70 in the ol' gun cabinet!


----------



## Roger (Feb 14, 2000)

As was said before, any gun that you use for deer hunting will work for bear hunting. Unless you want to use this as a reason to buy a new gun, there really isn't a need to. Save your money for tasty ale treats.  If you use a shotgun, I would advise using buckshot (I have hear of people duing this) as it puts a ton of holes in the hide if you want to make a rug out of it. A good shot just behind the shoulder will drop any bear. They won't run more than 50-100 yards. Bear expire faster than a deer. You'll be surprised.

Good luck on your hunt.

Where are you thinking of applying?


----------



## perch321 (Sep 8, 2005)

I agree with Burksee the 45-70 is a great bear gun,I have also seen the great job a 12 gauge slug does.
good luck


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

I prefer a gun that shoot through the bear. Forget the 44 mag. Anything that is good for deer is OK. (even in Wisconsin)


----------



## badjedi (Apr 30, 2008)

Forget the gun! Use a bow! It'll add to the excitement of the hunt!


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Excuse me if I stir the pot just a bit. I can't fully agree with the "anything you use for deer is good enough for bear" statement. 

What I mean is that any weapon that might possibly be considered marginal for deer should be avoided for bear hunting IMHO. Black bears have thick fur and typically lots of fat that will plug wound channels leading to poor blood trails. You have a pretty good chance of finding a wounded deer in November with snow on the ground as well as salvaging the meat because the temps are cool. Not so much tracking a bear on a beautiful 70 degree bluebird day in da UP.

My Ruger .357 Blackhawk comes to mind. I use it for deer and it's effective with proper bullet choice and keeping shots within bow range. I would never use it for bear and risk blowing the chance I saved preference points for years to get.

Another example - a couple of months ago the site was nearly overrun with testimonials of poor blood trails from muzzleloaders. If you think the blood trail was sketchy shooting a deer with your MZ, wait until you try to track a bear you shot with the same setup. I've assisted with too many bear tracking jobs that ended up with the meat spoiled to believe otherwise.

BTW What's worked on bear for me is the good 'ol 30-30 double lunger

This is just based on my personal experiences; please use it in way you see fit to obtain as many firearms as you can afford and justify to your significant other


----------



## Asian Archer (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for the input!! I have a .30-30 but I think it might be a little light of a load for bear. I have the muzzleloader, shotgun and bow but I haven't decided if I want to spring for a "new" gun or stick with something that I have right now. I also have a .243 but I think that is too light too. Anybody use a 7mm08 or a .308 out there?? If I really want to get crazy I can always use my grandpa's .338 but I think that is a little overkill!!


----------



## yooperkenny (Jul 13, 2004)

Asian Archer said:


> ...I have a .30-30 but I think it might be a little light of a load for bear. I have the muzzleloader, shotgun and bow but I haven't decided ...I also have a .243 but I think that is too light too. Anybody use a 7mm08 or a .308 out there?? If I really want to get crazy I can always use my grandpa's .338 but I think that is a little overkill!!


How near (or far) of a shot are you anticipating? Does your 30-30 hit where you point it? Have you given consideration to bullet choice yet?

I suspect your 30-30 will proficiently put down your Michigan black bear, but in the interest of further growing your rifle collection do you have a 30.06 or .270 yet? Either would do great and would come in handy someday for elk, moose, caribou ... 

Am I helping you out here, pard?


----------



## Bearboy (Feb 4, 2009)

If it kills a deer.......a bear is easier.


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

I have killed bears with a longbow, a compond bow, rifles from 308 to 7Mag and a 12 ga shotgun. All work fine. At the typical distances that bears are shot over bait in Michigan, a 12 Ga rifled slug has a lot going for it. Makes a nice big hole and is less likely to plug with fat and generally creates a good blood trail.


----------



## solohunter (Jan 2, 2006)

call your guide,, ask him what he caliber he preffers to track behind,,,,,,, its his 6 and your shot on the line,, best of luck:smile-mad


----------

